# Do The Knicks Have Enough To Get KG?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm reading articles, KG appears to be at a boiling point, and may just asked to be traded. We heard the rumors this season, that Zeke has the "hots" for KG. Do you think we have enough to pull off a blockbuster to bring "The Big Ticket" to the Garden next season?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No. They gotta have more than that to offer for KG, which they seemed to be not able to.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

No.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes. Channing Frye is a much sought-after young player, and the kind that Minnesota (or any other team) would want, especially to replace an All Star like Garnett. Whether the trade's a good idea for the Knicks is another question.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Trade Stephon, Jalen, 2 future first rounders and 1 future second rounder for KG and uhs, Marko Jaric?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

New York Trade Breakdown

Outgoing

Jalen Rose
6-8 SG from Michigan
12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 27.4 minutes

Eddy Curry
6-11 C from Thornwood (HS)
13.8 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 26.6 minutes

Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.3 minutes

Jamal Crawford
6-5 SG from Michigan
13.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 30.7 minutes

Nate Robinson
5-9 PG from Washington
8.4 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.4 minutes

David Lee
6-9 PF from Florida
4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.4 minutes

Incoming

Kevin Garnett
6-11 PF from Farragut Academy (HS)
21.8 ppg, 12.4 rpg, 4.0 apg in 39.1 minutes

Mark Blount
7-0 C from Pittsburgh
11.3 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.3 apg in 27.6 minutes

Ricky Davis
6-7 SG from Iowa
19.3 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 5.1 apg in 41.4 minutes

Troy Hudson
6-1 PG from Southern Illinois
9.5 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 22.1 minutes

Marko Jaric
6-7 SG from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
8.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 4.0 apg in 28.9 minutes

Change in team outlook: +9.4 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and +6.9 apg.

Minnesota Trade Breakdown

Outgoing

Kevin Garnett
6-11 PF from Farragut Academy (HS)
21.8 ppg, 12.4 rpg, 4.0 apg in 39.1 minutes

Mark Blount
7-0 C from Pittsburgh
11.3 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.3 apg in 27.6 minutes

Ricky Davis
6-7 SG from Iowa
19.3 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 5.1 apg in 41.4 minutes

Troy Hudson
6-1 PG from Southern Illinois
9.5 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 22.1 minutes

Marko Jaric
6-7 SG from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
8.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 4.0 apg in 28.9 minutes

Incoming

Jalen Rose
6-8 SG from Michigan
12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 2.5 apg in 27.4 minutes

Eddy Curry
6-11 C from Thornwood (HS)
13.8 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 26.6 minutes

Nate Robinson
5-9 PG from Washington
8.4 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.4 minutes

David Lee
6-9 PF from Florida
4.9 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.4 minutes

Danny Fortson
6-8 PF from Cincinnati
3.8 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.1 apg in 12.0 minutes

Vitaly Potapenko
6-10 C from Wright State
2.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes

Francisco Garcia
6-7 SF from Louisville
6.2 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 21.1 minutes

Sergei Monia
6-8 SF from Russia (Foreign)
3.2 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.8 apg in 14.3 minutes

Change in team outlook: -14.7 ppg, +1.1 rpg, and -9.3 apg.

Seattle Trade Breakdown

Outgoing

Danny Fortson
6-8 PF from Cincinnati
3.8 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.1 apg in 12.0 minutes

Incoming

Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.3 minutes

Change in team outlook: +4.4 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +1.5 apg.

Sacramento Trade Breakdown

Outgoing

Vitaly Potapenko
6-10 C from Wright State
2.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes

Francisco Garcia
6-7 SF from Louisville
6.2 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 21.1 minutes

Sergei Monia
6-8 SF from Russia (Foreign)
3.2 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 0.8 apg in 14.3 minutes

Incoming

Jamal Crawford
6-5 SG from Michigan
13.0 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 30.7 minutes

Change in team outlook: +0.9 ppg, -4.3 rpg, and +0.9 apg.

Successful Scenario
Due to New York, Minnesota, Seattle and Sacramento being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York, Minnesota, Seattle and Sacramento had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Trade ID 3024180.

Doesn't include picks. Best I could do. Of course, I'm not sure how many contracts the Timberwolves want to get rid of, but this gets rid of 42% of their salary in one year, and anybody they take for more than a year is 25 or younger.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Of course, we do*

But do we want to? Doesn't do any good to trade for a 30 year old superstar with lots of miles (NBA since 19),, unless the team can compete for a title in 2 years or less. Wolves will want at least Frye and another young guy, plus they will want to dump big contracts...there goes the future. Makes more sense for a team lacking one piece.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Of course, we do*

the knicks have enough salary wise, but talent wise, i don't see this deal happening. 

if anything KG wants marbury in minny.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

na i dont think so..........but if the knicks ever do make a deal with the wolves it will probably be marbury for a couple of their scrubs..........


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes we have the names and contracts to make a move like this.



WE'RE NEW YORK


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What type of contracts?
Please cite examples


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Big contracts like the 1 KG has ^^^ not good contracts but big ones


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Big contracts like the 1 KG has ^^^ not good contracts but big ones


O well now I can see why the wolves are jumping all over the idea of this trade.:frenchy:


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Would you guys trade Frye and say Maurice Taylor and/or some other expiring contract for KG? Basically, do you guys value Frye so much that you would keep him over one of the biggest established superstars in the league? I think that we can hold on to our future if we hold on to Curry, DLee, Nate, Qyntel, and JButler and we can get pretty big results from a trade like that. KG's rebounding and defense alone will make our team much better than it is. We've needed interior defense since Kurt left and KG can give it to us. Not only that but he's incredible unselfish and can make players better even from the position he plays (check the assists). Frye may become a star in the future but isnt it a bit much to suggest that he'll become as good/better than the Big Ticket. As far as i'm concerned the Big Ticket could be a Big Ticket to the playoffs.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*We don't have the type of contracts Minnesota would want*



musiclexer said:


> Yes we have the names and contracts to make a move like this.
> 
> 
> 
> WE'RE NEW YORK


No we don't. They'll want expiring contracts and young guys and all we have are Jalen Rose and Mo Taylor. The young guys are still on their rookie contracts and won't have enough value to be able to take salary off their books. They'll probably want us to take at least Mark Blount and Troy Hudson. There would have to be another team or teams involved to actually get anything done. I highly doubt if Kevin Garnett moves that they'd want Francis or Marbury, being that they're less than two years younger. They're not going to want Malik Rose or Jerome James or anybody like that. Their contracts are too bad. Realistically, all of our contracts outside of the young guys and the expiring are too bad. They're a small market team expected to enter a rebuilding mode if they trade Kevin Garnett. They cannot risk the seven million plus on guys like Crawford or Richardson and hope that they return to form.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jalen Rose, Mo Taylor, Channing Frye and <insert name of random Knicks player making less than seven million here> for Garnett, Jaric, Hudson, and Blount works under the CBA. This allows Minnesota to increase their odds of winning the Greg Oden sweepstakes while unloading their deadweight deals and clearing their cap for the 2007 offseason. That sort of deal would have a lot of appeal for Minnesota, and probably be the Knicks best shot at landing Garnett.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Would you guys trade Frye and say Maurice Taylor and/or some other expiring contract for KG? Basically, do you guys value Frye so much that you would keep him over one of the biggest established superstars in the league? I think that we can hold on to our future if we hold on to Curry, DLee, Nate, Qyntel, and JButler and we can get pretty big results from a trade like that. KG's rebounding and defense alone will make our team much better than it is. We've needed interior defense since Kurt left and KG can give it to us. Not only that but he's incredible unselfish and can make players better even from the position he plays (check the assists). Frye may become a star in the future but isnt it a bit much to suggest that he'll become as good/better than the Big Ticket. As far as i'm concerned the Big Ticket could be a Big Ticket to the playoffs.


Some of you dont get it. They would want more then Frye and Mo talyor. That would just not happen. I was listening to mike and the maddog the other day were people were phoneing in saying trade ideas like that for KG to come to New York. They would say "Frye and Mo taylor" for KG and you know what Mike did to them....laughed his *** off and hung up on them.



> No we don't. They'll want expiring contracts and young guys and all we have are Jalen Rose and Mo Taylor. The young guys are still on their rookie contracts and won't have enough value to be able to take salary off their books. They'll probably want us to take at least Mark Blount and Troy Hudson. There would have to be another team or teams involved to actually get anything done. I highly doubt if Kevin Garnett moves that they'd want Francis or Marbury, being that they're less than two years younger. They're not going to want Malik Rose or Jerome James or anybody like that. Their contracts are too bad. Realistically, all of our contracts outside of the young guys and the expiring are too bad. They're a small market team expected to enter a rebuilding mode if they trade Kevin Garnett. They cannot risk the seven million plus on guys like Crawford or Richardson and hope that they return to form.


Well said.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Chinatownballer said:


> Would you guys trade Frye and say Maurice Taylor and/or some other expiring contract for KG? Basically, do you guys value Frye so much that you would keep him over one of the biggest established superstars in the league? I think that we can hold on to our future if we hold on to Curry, DLee, Nate, Qyntel, and JButler and we can get pretty big results from a trade like that. KG's rebounding and defense alone will make our team much better than it is. We've needed interior defense since Kurt left and KG can give it to us. Not only that but he's incredible unselfish and can make players better even from the position he plays (check the assists). Frye may become a star in the future but isnt it a bit much to suggest that he'll become as good/better than the Big Ticket. As far as i'm concerned the Big Ticket could be a Big Ticket to the playoffs.


It would be a ticket to the playoffs, but it's likely that it wouldn't mean a trip to the finals. A team should not be built for a short run of mediocrity. There are plenty of teams that do that, and in the long run, it doesn't bode well for the fan base. Yes, Frye could bust from here on out, but from what everyone has seen, it is just as likely that he'll excel. Given a decent rate of improvement, he's the type of guy that you can build around and being that he's young, you can get to where you want to be for a number of years by only compromising the number of years that it would take to for him to develop. Beyond that, there is enough young talent on the team that can be established with him despite the fact that the salary situation is out of control. If Marbury and Francis along with Richardson, Crawford, or preferably both can be dumped for guys with two years left on their contract during this offseason, that would mean that everyone but the current rookie class and Eddy Curry, who is young enough to be a rookie, would be off the books by the end of the 2007-2008 season. That shouldn't be to hard to do with Crawford and Richardson, though trying to swing that with Marbury and Francis could propose a problem. All in all, the salary situation isn't as bleak as everyone in New York makes it out to be, it would just require a general manager who actually had a brain in his head to iron out all the kinks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> Well said.


Except that he's wrong, next year Jalen Rose & Mo Taylor will make a combined $26,651,500, which (alone) would allow them to take back $33,314,375 in trade. Add in Channing Frye and that figure increases to $36,220,625 (based on $28,976,500 in combined salary). That right there allows Minnesota to clear the deadweight off their roster while slashing payroll. That has to be enticing. More enticing than Ben Gordon and Tyson Chandler (which would be the Bulls offer).


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Except that he's wrong, next year Jalen Rose & Mo Taylor will make a combined $26,651,500, which (alone) would allow them to take back $33,314,375 in trade. Add in Channing Frye and that figure increases to $36,220,625 (based on $28,976,500 in combined salary). That right there allows Minnesota to clear the deadweight off their roster while slashing payroll. That has to be enticing. More enticing than Ben Gordon and Tyson Chandler (which would be the Bulls offer).


Factor in Garnett's 23,000,000 and that will allow us to take back only two of the guys that they'd want to get rid of.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> It would be a ticket to the playoffs, but it's likely that it wouldn't mean a trip to the finals. A team should not be built for a short run of mediocrity. There are plenty of teams that do that, and in the long run, it doesn't bode well for the fan base. Yes, Frye could bust from here on out, but from what everyone has seen, it is just as likely that he'll excel. Given a decent rate of improvement, he's the type of guy that you can build around and being that he's young, you can get to where you want to be for a number of years by only compromising the number of years that it would take to for him to develop. Beyond that, there is enough young talent on the team that can be established with him despite the fact that the salary situation is out of control. If Marbury and Francis along with Richardson, Crawford, or preferably both can be dumped for guys with two years left on their contract during this offseason, that would mean that everyone but the current rookie class and Eddy Curry, who is young enough to be a rookie, would be off the books by the end of the 2007-2008 season. That shouldn't be to hard to do with Crawford and Richardson, though trying to swing that with Marbury and Francis could propose a problem. All in all, the salary situation isn't as bleak as everyone in New York makes it out to be, it would just require a general manager who actually had a brain in his head to iron out all the kinks.


I agree, we have the pieces, but what's with everyone wanting to get rid of Frye? The kid is by no means soft, he's energetic and plays with heart. He has shown a lot even with his limited minutes and can do a whole lot more with some experience and a good summer off. He'll improve during this offseason, just everyone watch. We have enough pieces, but maybe throw in a third team like say Portland, then we will most definitely get a deal going. Kevin McHale has not pleased Garnett one bit at all since he's been GM, except that one good season with Sam and Spree, then after that they both left. Now Minnesotta's in shambles, they need to rebuild, we might as well give them a couple future first rounders like we did for Eddy Curry and we'll be all good, along with giving up Stephon, Mo, and another throw in. We have the players, the contracts, the whole nine yards.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Some of you dont get it. They would want more then Frye and Mo talyor. That would just not happen. I was listening to mike and the maddog the other day were people were phoneing in saying trade ideas like that for KG to come to New York. They would say "Frye and Mo taylor" for KG and you know what Mike did to them....laughed his *** off and hung up on them.
> 
> 
> Well said.


Well obviously they would want more but the point i was trying to get at is that they would definaately want Frye in deal and i wanted to know what people thought about giving up Frye if that would be the piece it would take to trade for KG. I'm not expecting a trade like that to go through but im expecting Minny to be interested in Frye. Frye looks like he's gonna become a superstar but the question we can't answer yet is: will he ever become a KG level player or even a player to build around? At this point KG could bring the Knicks back to respectability not just the playoffs. And it wouldnt just be a short stint as someone on this board said because we would still have almost all of our young promising players. And as someone else said we can unload all this cap if we get "a general manager who actually had a brain in his head to iron out all the kinks." Honestly, dumping Jalen, MoT, Steph, Francis, Malik, and whoever else isn't a youngin that we would have to trade to get KG wouldnt bother me one bit. We have a future in all of our promising young talent and in the fact that in a few years we could have enough money to get the players that we need. All i'm saying is that making a sacrifice like Frye for a superstar like KG seems like it wouldnt be as bad as my attachment to Frye would suggest. At KG's position, he still got like 6years of real productivity ahead of him and we really need a guy with his presence defensively and on the boards.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Factor in Garnett's 23,000,000 and that will allow us to take back only two of the guys that they'd want to get rid of.


Garnett won't make $23 million next year, he has three years and $66 million remaining. Next year Garnett, Jaric, Hudson, & Blount will make a combined $37,253,000; meaning the Knicks would only need to come up with $29,802,400 in salary to take back all four. Jalen Rose, Mo Taylor, Channing Frye and David Lee make a combined $29,902,540. Guess what? We have a trade connection.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Chinatownballer said:


> Well obviously they would want more but the point i was trying to get at is that they would definaately want Frye in deal and i wanted to know what people thought about giving up Frye if that would be the piece it would take to trade for KG. I'm not expecting a trade like that to go through but im expecting Minny to be interested in Frye. Frye looks like he's gonna become a superstar but the question we can't answer yet is: will he ever become a KG level player or even a player to build around? At this point KG could bring the Knicks back to respectability not just the playoffs. And it wouldnt just be a short stint as someone on this board said because we would still have almost all of our young promising players. And as someone else said we can unload all this cap if we get "a general manager who actually had a brain in his head to iron out all the kinks." Honestly, dumping Jalen, MoT, Steph, Francis, Malik, and whoever else isn't a youngin that we would have to trade to get KG wouldnt bother me one bit. We have a future in all of our promising young talent and in the fact that in a few years we could have enough money to get the players that we need. All i'm saying is that making a sacrifice like Frye for a superstar like KG seems like it wouldnt be as bad as my attachment to Frye would suggest. At KG's position, he still got like 6years of real productivity ahead of him and we really need a guy with his presence defensively and on the boards.


Taylor comes off the books next year, so he really isn't a concern. Looking at the guys which we have, the guys like Jerome James, Malik Rose, Stephon Marbury, and Steve Francis, they all have albatrosses for contracts. They're certainly not old, but they're at their primes and from around this year or next year on, they'll be getting an increase in pay for a decrease in productivity. Kevin Garnett has a backloaded contract, so in that instance the same problem arises. The management then realizes the lack of production when their contract comes to a close and comes to the conclusion that they will not be re-signing him and they trade him away for what is supposed to be increased productivity over a longer duration, yet each time it has come back to bite them. They had done it with Patrick Ewing and got stuck with Glen Rice. They did it with Rice and got stuck with Howard Eisley and Shandon Anderson. They did it with Camby along with draft picks and got stuck with McDyess. They did it with McDyess along with Maciej Lampe, Charlie Ward, and cash and got stuck with Anfernee Hardaway and Stephon Marbury. When they came to the realization that Hardaway was useless, they traded him along with Trevor Ariza and are now stuck with Steve Francis, who will be making over 15 million dollars next year and, given the current state of the team, he will be stuck riding the pine. The Knicks have been a constant revolving door of salary and haven't let talent settle in since the mid-nineties. It's kept them a losing team all the while. It would be better for them to let things settle out and start fresh then to trade for yet another player who's supposed significantly help the team only to have the team flounder rather than flourish.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knicks have enough more than enough depending on the t'wolves direction .

if the knicks agree to take their bad deals and excessive deals the knicks may get away with giving them crap on the dollar because no other team can really afford to do that,

think about it the knicks paid essentially 18 million dollars for an extra yr. of jalen and the nuggets pick ...you'll be hard pressed to find another team willing to do that .

a deal with jalen, mo , lee, butler and nate (or some 1st rounders) for garnett, jaric hudson and hasell would be a deal no one can match .

any team that trades garnett from the 3rd worst team in the west conf. is going to be worse , you cant match his talent, so you might as well rebuild since the team will suck anyway...rebuilding teams dont need big salaries, it serves no purpose...why pay 60 mil season for a team that cant win ...and trading garnett will make it a certainty that the wolves wont win ...and will still have that hefty tab on it.

no contending team would gut themselves , and most also rans wont take on that salary. some might if they think it can make them contenders...(now the question is how much will a team give to get garnett and still consider themselves improved enough to justify paying a player 18 mil a year...outside of the knicks it would have to make them a viable title contender?)

if the wolves decide again that they need to appease garnett they will try for marbury in which case the knicks will probably be better off trading francis unless they can trade jerome james too, and maybe get back blount.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Garnett won't make $23 million next year, he has three years and $66 million remaining. Next year Garnett, Jaric, Hudson, & Blount will make a combined $37,253,000; meaning the Knicks would only need to come up with $29,802,400 in salary to take back all four. Jalen Rose, Mo Taylor, Channing Frye and David Lee make a combined $29,902,540. Guess what? We have a trade connection.


Frye and Lee are the future.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The question isn't whether Frye or Lee are some vague amorphous "future", but whether or no Garnett will outperform Frye over the next three years. I'd say the odds are pretty good.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Garnett won't make $23 million next year, he has three years and $66 million remaining. Next year Garnett, Jaric, Hudson, & Blount will make a combined $37,253,000; meaning the Knicks would only need to come up with $29,802,400 in salary to take back all four. Jalen Rose, Mo Taylor, Channing Frye and David Lee make a combined $29,902,540. Guess what? We have a trade connection.


Does the fifteen percent trade kicker on Garnett count?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Over the next three years?*

You're kidding right? If we trade Frye, Nate, and Lee...where does that take us? Garnett isn't winning anything with the players left and we would have absolutely no way to give him what he would need to contend. We're going to compete with Miami with KG plus Starbury et al? Please. ANY player needs to be surrounded by a good TEAM. By the time Curry and JC improve enough to help. KG is past his prime (may be, already). Forget Marbury and Francis.....can't win without defense. KG has been on some pretty decent teams but even those teams would be hard pressed to compete agianst Shaq and the boys from Detroit. It makes sense only if we keep at Frye and at least one of the other rooks (preferrably both). With 2 first rounders this year and lots of underclassmen coming out, it isn't beyond the realm of possibility that KG could be traded for a couple of big contracts with shorter terms and a couple of picks (if they have real merit). It would probably still require a another player or 2 of value. Maybe a three way trade including Marbury and/or Francis.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Does the fifteen percent trade kicker on Garnett count?


Garnett's trade kicker is 10%, I believe. And a trade-kicker is a one time payment based on the remaining value of the contract, not compound interest paid annually. Hence my original {insert name of random Knick making less than seven million here} comment.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Over the next three years?*



alphadog said:


> You're kidding right? If we trade Frye, Nate, and Lee...where does that take us? Garnett isn't winning anything with the players left and we would have absolutely no way to give him what he would need to contend. We're going to compete with Miami with KG plus Starbury et al? Please. ANY player needs to be surrounded by a good TEAM. By the time Curry and JC improve enough to help. KG is past his prime (may be, already). Forget Marbury and Francis.....can't win without defense. KG has been on some pretty decent teams but even those teams would be hard pressed to compete agianst Shaq and the boys from Detroit. It makes sense only if we keep at Frye and at least one of the other rooks (preferrably both). With 2 first rounders this year and lots of underclassmen coming out, it isn't beyond the realm of possibility that KG could be traded for a couple of big contracts with shorter terms and a couple of picks (if they have real merit). It would probably still require a another player or 2 of value. Maybe a three way trade including Marbury and/or Francis.


If they're going to take crap for Garnett, they'll get it from Chicago because the Bulls have better crap to offer. Gordon and Chandler are better than two low first round picks in a weak draft. Beyond that the Bulls can offer the Knicks 2007 first round pick. If you play the hand you have, and stand pat over the offseason, that's going to be a top-10 selection, so Chicago would have the inside track.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I can't argue with you...*

The Bulls are far better situated to pull this off. They have goods to give and are in a better position to win once they do. I would say they are the favorites...as you said. I just said the Knicks could make a respectable offer. However, realistically, it would take a couple of our young guys and I would decline for reasons I mentioned above.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The Bulls are far better situated to pull this off. They have goods to give and are in a better position to win once they do. I would say they are the favorites...as you said. I just said the Knicks could make a respectable offer. However, realistically, it would take a couple of our young guys and I would decline for reasons I mentioned above.


Agreed


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Garnett says he's loyal to Minnesota, and he's never said/done anything to make us believe he's not a man of his word. I think he'll make his stand with the Wolves and either stand or fall with them.

Laurie


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Garnett says he's loyal to Minnesota, and he's never said/done anything to make us believe he's not a man of his word. I think he'll make his stand with the Wolves and either stand or fall with them.


Yeah and Johnny Damon also said he would never be cought dead in a Yankee uniform......


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Garnett says he's loyal to Minnesota, and he's never said/done anything to make us believe he's not a man of his word. I think he'll make his stand with the Wolves and either stand or fall with them.
> 
> Laurie


It's not like Minny's winning anything anytime soon, might as well trade for some good, but short contracts. Kevin McHale IMO is more incompetent than Zeke.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

No you don't.



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> No you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


how can you say that?!?! minny should be focused on getting some first rounders in anticipation for some guys like oden and unloading the cap.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Yeah and Johnny Damon also said he would never be cought dead in a Yankee uniform......


but when ur a stupid ***** traitor caveman like him, things can flip-flop mighty fast.

Edit
Cease the mask cursing...thank you.
Kitty


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

If the Wolves would want to try and compete for Greg Oden the Knicks have enough..

We wouldn't be able to give up the 2007 pick, but the one after that (isn't that the year OJ Mayo would be projected to come out?) in 2008.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> but when ur a stupid ***** traitor caveman like him, things can flip-flop mighty fast.


Well all players in a red sox uniform are traitors cause they all would go to the yankees if they were offered enough money :biggrin:


----------

